# NPCs: Look Familiar



## stonegod (Jul 18, 2011)

So, I was looking at the various  documents, and the moment I saw a few NPCs, I was struck by their similarities to some RL folks. Mostly two:

*Harkover Lee -> Ricardo Montalban* If that image doesn't remind you of this guy, then I'm crazy.







Okay, I'm probably crazy anyway. It doesn't hurt that Ber sounds "Mexican".

*Stover Delft -> Mark Sheppard* If that guy isn't Badger from Firefly (but on the "right" side of the law), I'm even more crazy.






Anyone else see similarities?


----------



## ridingsloth (Jul 18, 2011)

Hahaha, yes. I think at one point there was a thread where RangerWickett just went through the cast list giving hints about where they came from.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 18, 2011)

ridingsloth said:


> Hahaha, yes. I think at one point there was a thread where RangerWickett just went through the cast list giving hints about where they came from.



I did find the one thread where good old Ricardo is mentioned after a Google search; haven't seen other mentions.


----------



## ridingsloth (Jul 18, 2011)

Here we go. Of course, it only makes sense linked with the PDF posted in that thread


----------



## stonegod (Jul 18, 2011)

ridingsloth said:


> Here we go. Of course, it only makes sense linked with the PDF posted in that thread



Which is DM spoilery, so don't look at it players.


----------



## OnlineDM (Jul 18, 2011)

I remember when RangerWickett took a group of us through a play-by-post playtest of the first couple of adventures, he'd use actors and actresses to describe what the NPCs looked like; it was very helpful. Of course, the handout is even better (since there were a few actors I'd never heard of).


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 19, 2011)

DM: "You round the corner, and Leone Quital is waiting, laughing maniacally."

"Wait, who?" *players look around confused*

DM: "The steelshaper who likes cheese, remember?"

*blank looks*

DM: "The guy who looks like Willem Dafoe? Green Goblin? Last Temptation of Christ? Crazy cross-dressing cop in Boondock Saints?"

"Oh yeah, him! Now I remember."


----------

